# Chariot Diorama "sand" Question



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

How does one make "permanent" desert sand? I'd like to place my Chariot on a *Hungry Planet*, sandy, desert base and have the Chariot be removable (not cemented down) to a sand environment, but have the rest of the diorama be stationary. (I mean so the 'sand' doesn't cause a mess, but still _looks_ like loose sand.) I want to also make the tread pattern in the sand permanent, as if it just rolled up to a full stop for camp.

And, finally, where do you find good "scaled" sand. I figure if I use real sand, it will look too big and out of scale. I tried the HO and N train store, but didn't know what I was really looking for. The clerks were just kids. No help there.

I put this here instead of the regular diorama thread, because you Chariot fans will know better what the heck I'm talking about!!

Thanks for giving your ideas.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

If you go look at Monster Model Reviews on youtube, they have this episode that does a sand-covered base :


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

I like your idea as I hoped to do the same some day, first check with the scale model railroad guys as to the sand attaching/tread part, i'm sure they can help..I'm thinking get the sand the way you want it and go over it with a water/ elmers white glue mix to hold in place, and the tread imprints,
then as far as sand type. machine shops use a sand, ground really fine called glass beads its almost the consistancy of powdered sugar but you may have to tint it to get the look/color you want ...

skinny.........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks to both of you! Seems simple enough!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Go to a craft store and look for sand art bags. It's a bit finer than regular sand and comes in multiple colors. Mix shades for a more realistic effect. Add small rocks Then go back to the train section and get scenic cement (or just mix white glue and water) and a spray bottle. That will hold the sand in place. You can press the tracks into the sand before the glue sets to make an impression. You can also lightly wash and dry brush once the cement has dried.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> How does one make "permanent" desert sand? I'd like to place my Chariot on a *Hungry Planet*, sandy, desert base and have the Chariot be removable (not cemented down) to a sand environment, but have the rest of the diorama be stationary. (I mean so the 'sand' doesn't cause a mess, but still _looks_ like loose sand.) I want to also make the tread pattern in the sand permanent, as if it just rolled up to a full stop for camp.
> 
> And, finally, where do you find good "scaled" sand. I figure if I use real sand, it will look too big and out of scale. I tried the HO and N train store, but didn't know what I was really looking for. The clerks were just kids. No help there.
> 
> ...


CultTVMan has a really nice base made for the Space Pod, but it fits the Chariot quite well. Its all resin and does look "sandy" without the loose sand. You can always add hobby sand with some spray adhesive to make it even better. I have these bases and they are great as they are.
Mike


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've used normal sand to good effect. I hold it down with white glue. Usually a good idea to paint the base being used a similiar colour to the sand or at least an earth colour. IN terms of scale when I use it for 54mm figues it looks like small rocks but for 1/24 scale fine sand should work OK. Using white glue give you a thicker base underneath the sand which woulc take the tracks and give you time position the chariot properly. And if it doesn't work out you can just wash it off (before it's dry).


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As most deserts on Earth and probably other planets are more rock than sand, a good material for this scale is cat litter, especially the more natural looking Fuller's Earth type. I've used it on several dioramas, glueing it to the base with white glue then spraying it a suitable shade.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, gentlemen! I can always count on my buds @ Hobbytalk!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

In the past, I have used 3M spray glue, then that model railroad stuff you can buy in little bags or just regular sand if you wish. Still holding after probably 15 yrs. or more.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

When I made my diorama base for my chariot and space pod, I simply put down a good coating of elmers white glue, then covered it with handfulls of simple sandbox sand. When it dries, the glue is clear, invisible, and the sand sticks very well. It hasn't chipped or cracked off yet!

Best of luck!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, again, Guys!


----------

